# Eilsynthese? Wo?



## Gley (2. Juli 2015)

Moin zusammen,

da das hier mein erster Beitrag im Forum überhaupt ist, bitte ich eventuelle Fehler meinerseits zu entschuldigen, aber ich bin am verzweifeln.

Ich bin seit 5 Monaten begeistert bei A Realm Reborn dabei und hörte schon ab und an etwas von der Eilsynthese in den Handwerksberufen. Das hat mich nie wirklich gestört, da mich das Handwerkssystem bislang noch nihct interessiert hat. Jetzt allerdiongs, seit ich mich etwas näher damit befasse, frage ich mich doch ob ich entweder einen Bug gefunden habe, ober ich einfach nur zu blind bin. Mir wurde gesagt der Butten für die Eilsynthese ist direkt neben dem der Synthese und das ich einen gegenstand erst Produziert haben muss um die Eilsynthese verwenden zu können. Sollte es gehen, werde ich einen Screenshot an den Post anhängen, dann sieht man nächmlich, das man von dem Knopf nichts sieht und der Support von Square Enix versteht mein Problem nicht. Ich könnte wirklich Hilfe brauchen.

 

Danke schon im voraus.

 

Grüße,

 

Gley.


----------



## Ogil (2. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre wird das auf Stufe 10 freigeschaltet (1 Handwerksberuf auf 10).


----------



## Gley (2. Juli 2015)

Ah! Ok, das könnte es vielleicht sein, danke.


----------

